# Snail eating fish that won't eat shrimps



## Fish Freak 29

I have a problem with pond snails that must have come in on a plant. Are there any fish that will do well in a 25 gallon aquarium, will eat pond snails but will not eat cherry shrimp, small fish, fry, or African dwarf frogs.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SinCrisis

dwarf loach.


----------



## redchigh

assassin snails-

They might eat the occasional shrimp, but they really prefer snails. They won't be able to catch a healthy shrimp, and are much more likely to be seen eating one that died of natural causes.


----------



## Byron

I have never had either my dwarf loach or banded dwarf loach even look at snails, much less eat one.:lol: And there are hundreds of Malaysian Livebearing and Pond snails in their tank.

I'd be interested to know what you consider as a "problem" with pond snails. If they are really too many, then you are overfeeding or the tank is not biologically balanced. If they are just "there," consider them a real friend. 

Snails have a very useful role in a healthy aquarium. Not only can they get into places no fish or the aquarist can to deal with organic matter, they do eat some algae, but perhaps most importantly they break down organics into minuscule sizes that the bacteria can much more easily handle. Unless they are totally out of control [and again, that is a fault of the aquarist], a good snail population is a blessing in any aquarium.

Byron.


----------



## Fish Freak 29

*The problem*



Byron said:


> I have never had either my dwarf loach or banded dwarf loach even look at snails, much less eat one.:lol: And there are hundreds of Malaysian Livebearing and Pond snails in their tank.
> 
> I'd be interested to know what you consider as a "problem" with pond snails. If they are really too many, then you are overfeeding or the tank is not biologically balanced. If they are just "there," consider them a real friend.
> 
> Snails have a very useful role in a healthy aquarium. Not only can they get into places no fish or the aquarist can to deal with organic matter, they do eat some algae, but perhaps most importantly they break down organics into minuscule sizes that the bacteria can much more easily handle. Unless they are totally out of control [and again, that is a fault of the aquarist], a good snail population is a blessing in any aquarium.
> 
> Byron.


The problem is not that there are to many snails, it is that they are eating my live plants!


----------



## redchigh

Are you sure your plants are healthy? Most of us here keep snails and they don't touch our plants.

(Of course, if a plant dies, the snails savor it)

If it's that bad, you may need to bait them as much as possible and then use some medication.


----------



## SinCrisis

well snails rarely actually eat lives plants. You may have a nutrient deficiency and the snails are eating the dying leaves of your plants.


----------



## Byron

True. With all the plants I have in my tanks, and the hundreds of snails, they would have a gourmet feast if they were so inclined. Malaysian, pond and bladder snails do not eat healthy plants.

Tiny holes in the leaves is I assume what you may be seeing, or more general yellowing/wasting away?These are a nutrient deficiency. What is your light, and what nutrients (fertilizers) are you using and how often? Also what is your hardness (general term will suffice, soft, fairly hard, hard, etc) and pH; these can have a bearing.


----------



## ladayen

Well something ripped my apple snail out of it's shell.. I'm thinking it was my african dwarf frogs, either that or Danios.


----------

